# Mittelalter-Stil



## Sliver (6. April 2003)

Grüße,

ich versuche dieses Bild umzuwandeln ein eine der folgenden Stile. Hab schon einiges versucht aber bin bisher zu keinem guten Ergebniss gekommen.

Stil 1 
Stil 2 (bevorzugt) 


Mit dem Filter "Malgrund..." hab ich es bereits probiert. Ist nichts besonders draus geworden.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


Sers
Sliver


*edit*
Was das suchen an geht: Ich wusste nicht genau wo nach ich suchen sollte. Hab unter "mittelalter" gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.
*edit 2*

Weis noch jemand wie ich einen Windeffekt wischen die Blätter bekomme? Also so das es richtig Wirkt also ob die Blätter auf dem Wind getragen werden.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (6. April 2003)

Hallo.

Das Problem liegt wohl darin, dass auf deinem Bild nicht wirklich viel zu sehen ist, was zu stilisieren wäre. Es gibt 2 große, einfarbige Flächen, auf denen dieser 'Effekt', einfache feine Malerei, nicht herauskäme. Das ganze ist zu farblos.

Bei entsprechender Vorlage kommst du der Sache von den Werkzeugen her wohl mit einer Mischung aus getupfter Ölfarbe und grobem Pastell am nächsten. Probier vielleicht vorher auch mal, das Ganze mit Farbton/Sättigung ein wenig anzupassen.

Gruß


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

ich glaube aber nicht... das man ein foto mit einem filter so verändern kann oder??? würde mich stark wundern... die bsp von dir sind illustrationen... wenn du es mit photoshop filtern versuchsts wird es nie wie so eine illustration aussehen... nur annähernd.. 

berrichtigt mich wenn ich was falsches schreibe...
gruss PEZ


----------



## Sliver (7. April 2003)

Es ist ja nicht so das ich einfach nur das Jpg hab ich hab natürlich auch die Psd (ist ja von mir).
Gibt es da keine Möglichkeit doch irgendwie diesen Effekt hinzukriegen? Mit Dicks Vorschlag hat es nicht geklappt...


Sers
Sliver


----------



## Mythos007 (7. April 2003)

sicherlich gibt es eine möglichkeit ... zeichne es !


----------



## PEZ (7. April 2003)

ich glaube mythos007 hat leider recht... die bilder sind alle gemalt... ich weiss nicht genau welche technik.. aber diesen effekt kriegst du so einfach nicht hin in photoshop... 
warum? 
ganz einfach... was ist das besondere an diesem stil..im vergleich zu einem foto?
die art der darstellung.. die "detailaunahmen" und die farben...

die farben wären nicht das problem...aber die darstellung lebt vor allem durch ihren weichen stil.. diesen stil kannst du aber nicht erreichen indem du verschiedene filter über ein bild jagst, denn dafür sind die einzelnen bereiche zu unterschiedlich. betrachtet man sich zum bsp. das gesicht des "kutschers" wirst du festellen ... das es nicht sehr viele details besitzt..der drache wiederrum ist sehr detailiert... was eigentlich ein fehler ist, denn es müsste wenn anders rum sein..die natur ist auch sehr detailiert dargestellt, aber die pferde zum bsp.. sehen nicht ganz echt aus.. vor allem das braune.. solche kleinen fehler machen den unterschied zwischen einem foto und einer zeichnung aus und sorgen für den "charme" dieses bildes...


----------



## Carndret (7. April 2003)

Hast du den Drachen selbst gemalt, in 3D gemacht oder kopiert? Wenn du ihn selbst gemacht hast würde ich erstmal Lichteffekte mit einbringen und ihn evtl. ein bisschen weicher zeichnen.
Den Lensflare würde ich ganz weglassen, der sieht zu sehr nach Photoshop aus. Mach einfach selbst einen "Sonnenpunkt" und ein paar Strahlen ohne diesen rosanen Ring.
In deine Wolken muss ein bisschen mehr Störung rein; die sind zu glatt und weich (gegenüber dem Drachen z.b.). Und das blau zu eintönig und viel zu kräftig (nimm einfach die Farbe von dem anderen Bild).
Der Berg wirkt zu platt. Da müssten auch noch ein paar Lichteffekte rein, damit man sieht wie ein paar einzelne Felsen vorragen. Bei deinem bevorzugten Bild ist es links genau so, deswegen sieht es so "realistisch"  aus.
Wenn du das alles jedoch gemacht hast, hast du es eigentlich neu ge*zeichnet*  .
Aber wie gesagt es fehlen Licht und Schatten. Am besten benutzt du auch leicht gelbes (evtl. auch dunkleres) Licht - sieht dann auch mehr nach Fantasy aus.


----------

